# NEW Lowes Task Force 3W "CREE" 2C 150+ lumens (Part 3)



## Sigman (Jul 1, 2008)

...continued from Part 2.


----------



## mikekoz (Jul 1, 2008)

Sigman said:


> ...continued from Part 2.


 
I actually just bought a Dorcy (Yes...a Dorcy!!) light at Sears that not only out throws this light, but out shines it as well (better spill). It is $50.00, but is made a lot better in my opinion!! Now back to the channel we all have been watching......

Mike


----------



## Highbeam101 (Jul 1, 2008)

mikekoz said:


> I actually just bought a Dorcy (Yes...a Dorcy!!) light at Sears that not only out throws this light, but out shines it as well (better spill). It is $50.00, but is made a lot better in my opinion!! Now back to the channel we all have been watching......
> 
> Mike


When you start getting past fifty dollars you might want to look at better lights. I hear you can get a tiablo A9 for 55.00. with the money you spent on the taskforce and the dorcey, you could have had a DBS v2, one of the best throwers out there!


----------



## mikekoz (Jul 1, 2008)

Highbeam101 said:


> When you start getting past fifty dollars you might want to look at better lights. I hear you can get a tiablo A9 for 55.00. with the money you spent on the taskforce and the dorcey, you could have had a DBS v2, one of the best throwers out there!


 
True! But I did not have a light like this Dorcy and it was right there in Sears staring at me!! I could not resist!! The build quality of the light really surprised me! I have a Tiablo A9 and the one you are reffering to is available from an off shore vendor. I prefer to buy from US sources. I will have to look at the DBS v2. I have a Derelight now and I really like it. Thanks!

Mike


----------



## sawlight (Jul 1, 2008)

Who would have thought a cheap light would have sparked so much interest?


----------



## TDKKP (Jul 1, 2008)

> Originally Posted by *mikekoz*
> 
> 
> _I actually just bought a Dorcy (Yes...a Dorcy!!) light at Sears that not only out throws this light, but out shines it as well (better spill). It is $50.00, but is made a lot better in my opinion!! Now back to the channel we all have been watching......_
> ...


 
I saw your post about the Dorcy too. IMO:

- It's more than double the price (in case you have a $10 off coupon) or almost double if you don't have the coupon so TF is a much better value.

- I can easily let anyone borrow my TF, $19.90 after coupon, but if I have $50 Dorcy light I might think about it a little.

- Task Force has a Lifetime Warranty at Lowes, so if anything happens you can exchange for a new one.

- The Dorcy outthrows the TF on your review, did you try 18650 in your TF to compare? TF with 18650 is about 25% more output.






Highbeam101 said:


> When you start getting past fifty dollars you might want to look at better lights. I hear you can get a tiablo A9 for 55.00. with the money you spent on the taskforce and the dorcey, you could have had a DBS v2, one of the best throwers out there!


 
+1 for the A9, it's still the best LED thrower for me and I have 3 of them. And compare the $55 A9, remember this price is from $120 or so before, to the $125 DBS I prefer A9 even I really want a DBS V2. In real life DBS is not much better throw than A9 per some reviews.


----------



## Joshatdot (Jul 2, 2008)

Anyone know of a higher quality optic replacement/mod for this torch?


----------



## Jarl (Jul 2, 2008)

If you're thinking of replacing the optic, it's the wrong light. The optic is what makes this light great,


----------



## SuperTorch (Jul 2, 2008)

Can someone post the coupon link again, I think I'll head up and get my 2nd one of these @ $19.95 batteries included it just to good for me not to get another.


----------



## Juggernaut (Jul 2, 2008)

Wait if I use 18650s I should get 25% more power? How bad is this for the LED and will this be any brighter then just swapping the LED with a Q5 running on normal Alkalines, how long is the run time? / what about running on 18650s and having the Q5 and lastly do you only use one of these cells? sorry for so many questions.


----------



## Jarl (Jul 3, 2008)

Juggernaut said:


> Wait if I use 18650s I should get 25% more power? How bad is this for the LED and will this be any brighter then just swapping the LED with a Q5 running on normal Alkalines, how long is the run time? / what about running on 18650s and having the Q5 and lastly do you only use one of these cells? sorry for so many questions.



I'm running mine on a Q5 and 18650. It makes the stock setup look puny, sending ~1A to the emitter.


----------



## fangle (Jul 3, 2008)

Jarl said:


> I'm running mine on a Q5 and 18650. It makes the stock setup look puny, sending ~1A to the emitter.


 
Stock driver, wire, and switch? Trying to confirm that the driver is OK with the change.

Thanks!


----------



## Jarl (Jul 3, 2008)

Only things I changed were batteries, emitter and switch (Because I broke it in an earlier experiment- the stock one is fine)


----------



## Radiophile (Jul 5, 2008)

NiMH will also get you noticeably better output. I was pleasantly surprised when I swapped out the alkaline Cs that came with it for a pair of Eneloop AAs in adapters. As many others here have stated you must modify the spring on the head end to get them to work, but then they work great!

I don't have a meter, but I'd estimate the gain at 25% or better to my eyes. I tried a pair of new alkaline Cs just to make sure the pair that came with the light weren't worn - the output was the same.

I'm currently looking for a deal on LSD NiMH C cells so I can enjoy the extra output longer than the AAs can last on a single charge.


----------



## grrickar (Jul 8, 2008)

Long thread LOL

So is there any definitive way to figure out if the closest Lowes has the Cree version? I search on SKU number it shows my store as having one, but the desciption still lists the Luxeon model. I'd rather not drive there and have to visually check :shakehead

I think this thing could replace the River Rock 2C LED flashy in the tail section of my sportbike. I like 2C lights, I guess it is just the size of them. D cell flashlights seem to be too big, but I like the runtime 

Speaking of River Rock, I wonder why they are not coming out with any new offerings? They seem to be made decently at least.


----------



## Jarl (Jul 9, 2008)

Phone and ask an assistant to check?


----------



## Joshatdot (Jul 11, 2008)

SuperTorch said:


> Can someone post the coupon link again, I think I'll head up and get my 2nd one of these @ $19.95 batteries included it just to good for me not to get another.



http://www.lifetakesvisa.com/?id=lawn_editorial2&


----------



## grrickar (Jul 12, 2008)

I used the coupon and got one of these. The machining it sort of rough as others have stated (watch for snags if/when you unscrew the optic), but the light gives a decent throw and color and easily trounces my stock 3D LED Mag. Pretty impressive considering it is a much smaller light.

Has anyone tested the output over time on this light? For $20, I am impressed. For a few bucks more you could put in a Cree Q5 and likely get a bit more output.


----------



## grayrock (Jul 15, 2008)

Thanks for the link and the tip. Picked one up this afternoon. Not a bad torch for under $20!!


----------



## jabe1 (Jul 26, 2008)

Can someone post beamshots of the stock light and the Q5/18650 modded light? I'm curious as to the real difference. Thanks.


----------



## JHCANDLEPOWER (Aug 3, 2008)

Second the request. 
I'm new to this forum. Went looking for a flashlight that had the best bang for the buck and came across this site with great reviews for this light. Picked up 6 (early stocking stuffers for Christmas). Lifetime warranty puts this well above the $100+ models. Just think, light goes out 3 years from now. Take it to Lowes and exchange for a 2XAAA that puts out 300+ lumens for free (technology, don't fail this prediction:naughty 

For mine, I'd like to try the 18650 for the brighter output but probably with just the stock pill for now. I'm assuming the original pill should handle the 18650. Can someone kindly confirm my thoughts. It appears that a single 18650 has a higher voltage than the two primary C-cells in series (therefore the brighter reported output). However the mah is much lower than the two C-cells combined. Does this mean a MUCH lower runtime with a single 18650 or are there other considerations that would play a factor with this particular design? I need to balance runtime with brightness. I like the 18650 for the rechargeable feature so maybe I'll have two 18650 if two of them would equal a set of C-cells when considering runtime. Can't find a LSD C-cell rechargeables. The NiMh seem to have even lower combined mah but not sure how it might impact brightness.

Lastly, would the brighter Q5 have a shorter runtime or is it more efficient and therefore is brighter with comparable runtime?

Thank you everyone for the great information. Had to wade through 3 threads but worth it!!!! My wife is already rolling her eyes whenever I grab the flashlight just to walk to the car that's lit by the porch light:twothumbs

Best Regards!!!
*********************************************




jabe1 said:


> Can someone post beamshots of the stock light and the Q5/18650 modded light? I'm curious as to the real difference. Thanks.


----------



## JohnR66 (Aug 3, 2008)

I bought mine last fall when they had them in the stores. Now, when I check they are back to the Luxeon version. I notice The Luxeon I LED itself costs more than the Cree Q4 at DX. Very odd considering the Luxeon I is nearly obsolete.


----------



## Juggernaut (Aug 3, 2008)

Does any of you guys experience any flickering, I get this sometimes:mecry: than it goes away:thinking:.


----------



## Jarl (Aug 3, 2008)

I run mine with 18650. I have no idea what's up with runtime, but I'd expect at least 2 hours. The only full discharge was with a dodgy battery which hit the protection barrier after about an hour, I'm pretty sure I've isolated the dodgy battery though.

With C's, you get long runtime because it starts out really bright then drops off- about 700ma to the LED for a couple of hours then a big drop while still providing decent output for a long time. With the 18650 you get huge output (1A+ to the LED) for a couple of hours before the battery hits discharge protection. It regulates better than my TK11.


----------



## JHCANDLEPOWER (Aug 3, 2008)

Good day Jarl,
Thank you for the feedback. Glad to know it's safe to go that route. I've learned from the battery section that alkaline is horrible runtime due to poor performance in high drain environment (i.e. flashlight). So it looks like AA eneloops in a C-size adapter or 18650. I wonder in this comparison which will run better. 18650 vs NiMH LSD 2xAA (in C adapter) vs NiMH standard 2xC. Not liking the standard NiMH due to high discharge rate during storage.

Thanx again!




Jarl said:


> I run mine with 18650. I have no idea what's up with runtime, but I'd expect at least 2 hours. The only full discharge was with a dodgy battery which hit the protection barrier after about an hour, I'm pretty sure I've isolated the dodgy battery though.
> 
> With C's, you get long runtime because it starts out really bright then drops off- about 700ma to the LED for a couple of hours then a big drop while still providing decent output for a long time. With the 18650 you get huge output (1A+ to the LED) for a couple of hours before the battery hits discharge protection. It regulates better than my TK11.


----------



## Stress_Test (Aug 3, 2008)

Jarl said:


> ...........It regulates better than my TK11.



Speaking of the TK11, 

Which throws better, the TF Cree or the TK11? I've been curious about this; I've thought about getting a TK11 at some point for a long throwing light, but I'd be a bit bummed if it didn't out throw the Task Force light I've already got. (Note that I'm talking about a stock TF here, with alkaline C batts).


----------



## Jarl (Aug 3, 2008)

I'd say, by eye, that my TK11 and TF 2C with Q5/18650 are very similar with the TF just edging it. Stock cree and 2 C's, and I'd say the TK11 will throw noticeably better.

If you're looking for a thrower, the TK11 isn't your light TBH. The spear gets ~25000 lux IIRC, the TK11 is no where near this.


----------



## JohnR66 (Aug 3, 2008)

Juggernaut said:


> Does any of you guys experience any flickering, I get this sometimes:mecry: than it goes away:thinking:.


 
Flickering may be related to the reverse cone shape of the positive terminal spring. With some rechargeables, only the center tip is conductive surrounded by non conductive plastic. I though my light was bad when I first tried rechargeables. I wadded up a bit of aluminum foil and stuck it in the center of the spring and it works perfect now.


----------



## SuperTorch (Aug 7, 2008)

Looks like the coupon has ended does any one know of any other links that might work?


----------



## BamAlmighty (Aug 7, 2008)

My local Lowes just restocked with the older Luxeon version. I had to drive across town to the other Lowes to find the Cree version.


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Aug 9, 2008)

mikekoz said:


> I actually just bought a Dorcy (Yes...a Dorcy!!) light at Sears that not only out throws this light, but out shines it as well (better spill). It is $50.00, but is made a lot better in my opinion!! Now back to the channel we all have been watching......
> 
> Mike


 
I saw that 220 lumen Dorcy in Sears, and they also had the Coleman 530 lumen CREE XR-E spotlight, which I decided to buy. The Coleman looks 5 times as bright as my Task Force and has a lot more throw.

I do still love my Task Force because it is such a great light for its small size and price. It outperforms all of my big D cell flashlights. The one thing I don't like about it is that it sometimes flickers.


----------



## TDKKP (Aug 9, 2008)

BlueBeam22 said:


> > Originally Posted by *BlueBeam22*
> >
> >
> > _I saw that 220 lumen Dorcy in Sears, and they also had the Coleman 530 lumen CREE XR-E spotlight, which I decided to buy. The Coleman looks 5 times as bright as my Task Force and has a lot more throw._
> ...


 


One solution for flickering is 3 post above your post: post #28.


----------



## 3rd Degree (Aug 9, 2008)

Juggernaut said:


> Does any of you guys experience any flickering, I get this sometimes:mecry: than it goes away:thinking:.


 

Mine would flicker because the batteries were not tight ... just wrap a sheet of paper around the batteries and see if that helps


----------



## green814 (Aug 20, 2008)

I know this is SOMEWHERE in "Part 1 or 2", but what is the "cheap AA adapter" that you guys have used? The one that is the sprinkler riser, I think.

Also, I will cross post this ? in the bike forum, but has anyone modded this light to run with a separate battery pack? If so, how did you end up cleanly attaching the wires? And what did you do about a switch?

T.Y.
Chris


----------



## martytoo (Sep 25, 2008)

BamAlmighty said:


> My local Lowes just restocked with the older Luxeon version. I had to drive across town to the other Lowes to find the Cree version.



How do you tell which is which?


----------



## Scott_T (Sep 25, 2008)

I was looking at them the other day and they looked like they had a different LED in them but it still says 60x. No idea what it was but it had a small area emitter like a rebel.


----------



## arrowshooter (Sep 26, 2008)

I picked one up last night and after looking through the old posts, I looked inside. The LED is on a white backing unlike the picture posted earlier which was black. Did they switch from the Cree?


----------



## EL7 (Sep 26, 2008)

There were black and white ones.


----------



## ace0001a (Sep 26, 2008)

green814 said:


> I know this is SOMEWHERE in "Part 1 or 2", but what is the "cheap AA adapter" that you guys have used? The one that is the sprinkler riser, I think.
> 
> Also, I will cross post this ? in the bike forum, but has anyone modded this light to run with a separate battery pack? If so, how did you end up cleanly attaching the wires? And what did you do about a switch?
> 
> ...



You can use AAs by cutting a piece of PVC pipe (I forget the diameter) just short of the length of 2 AAs together. That's how I'm running one of Task Force flashlights.


----------



## arrowshooter (Sep 26, 2008)

EL7 said:


> There were black and white ones.


 
Thanks. I took it apart and it does say Cree on it.


----------



## martytoo (Sep 26, 2008)

Is the packaging enough to give the answer as to whether one is buying the new or old light? At my Lowe's I found an older style package on the rack.


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Sep 26, 2008)

martytoo said:


> Is the packaging enough to give the answer as to whether one is buying the new or old light? At my Lowe's I found an older style package on the rack.


 
I believe so. The way to tell the difference is that old Luxeon version says 30x brighter on the package, and the new CREE version says 60x brighter.


----------



## Scott_T (Sep 26, 2008)

ace0001a said:


> You can use AAs by cutting a piece of PVC pipe (I forget the diameter) just short of the length of 2 AAs together. That's how I'm running one of Task Force flashlights.



I had to bend the upper spring a bit with some needle nose pliers to get the spring to make contact more in the center to use AAs. I'm just using some cheapo c->aa plastic body converters.


----------



## SuperTorch (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: Is it now made with the Rebel?*

Well its true, my Lowes has a 60X versions but its not the same Cree as before looks like its a micro led in there. Doesn't Luxeon make a recent small led that real bright, I don't think its as bright as the Cree but I think Lowes went back to Luxeon or whom ever makes the flashlight did to Luxeons latest version. I don't know but I'm about to do a Cree hunt for this because the Cree version rocks, I guess we need to see how bright the new version is. But if its the Rebel then it isn't going to be that good I don't think, I don't really know,


----------



## Jarl (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: Is it now made with the Rebel?*



SuperTorch said:


> Well its true, my Lowes has a 60X versions but its not the same Cree as before looks like its a micro led in there. Doesn't Luxeon make a recent small led that real bright, I don't think its as bright as the Cree but I think Lowes went back to Luxeon or whom ever makes the flashlight did to Luxeons latest version. I don't know but I'm about to do a Cree hunt for this because the Cree version rocks, I guess we need to see how bright the new version is. But if its the Rebel then it isn't going to be that good I don't think, I don't really know,



Depends what rebel it is. Rebel 100's and Q5's are very similar to each other.


----------



## FusionZ06 (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: Is it now made with the Rebel?*

This light is on sale @ Lowes right now for $24.99.


----------



## L.E.D. (Dec 21, 2008)

Hmmm.. maybe it's the Cree XP-E..


----------



## chewy78 (Jan 2, 2009)

I just picked one up and wow, it is a much nicer light than the big husky 4 watt. the guality is much better imho. and it puts out a decent amount of light for what I would use it for. The beam is much more use full and more easy to carry for medium to close range lighting needs at work.


----------



## Bobo The Bear (Jan 4, 2009)

I was at Lowe's today to pick up some other stuff and ended up picking this up also. Very nice light for the price ($25). It's a keeper.


----------



## Walden (Jan 5, 2009)

I don't understand why the switch is on the tail cap !

Do they really expect one to use this heavy light in the manner one holds a tactical light? A nice side clicky (like Maglite 3D) would have been great.


(BTW, the Maglite 3D's clicky is great! I don't know the technical term for such a switch, but I like the fact that depressing it turns the light on temporarily)


----------



## Jarl (Jan 6, 2009)

Forward clicky


----------



## chewy78 (Jan 6, 2009)

My copy I got last week is the newer version I got at the Menominee falls location in Wisconsin. The Cree has a very nice warm tint and even beam with a nice golden corona around the hot spot. I wonder if its a rebel? It certainly don't look a q5 like whats in my Fenix l2d Q5. But looks very similar.


----------



## Jarl (Jan 6, 2009)

That's a picture of 3 luxeon rebels mounted on a single board.... yours will have 1, not 3.


----------



## holm0299 (Jan 27, 2009)

I just purchased my membership to the 'task force club'. I'm totally impressed. Light was on sale for $25, had a $10 coupon, brought the price to just over $16 with tax. Can't beat it! The throw is incredible, almost as good as my 3D MagLED. It's just hard to best a mag in a throw-off. Anyway, I really like the sturdy feel and the fact that everything comes apart so easily. You can take the lens off and turn it into a great flood light! highly recommended.


----------



## jblackwood (Jan 27, 2009)

If you think it's hard to beat a mag in a throw-off, pick up a Husky 2D at home depot. It looks like a lightsaber. Barring that, I'm surprised your Mag LED out throws this light. Are you sure you got the right one? It should have said 60x on the package.


----------



## captainKrunch (Jan 27, 2009)

I won't buy a flashlight that takes C batteries. C batteries just don't go with anything.


----------



## holm0299 (Feb 7, 2009)

jblackwood said:


> If you think it's hard to beat a mag in a throw-off, pick up a Husky 2D at home depot. It looks like a lightsaber. Barring that, I'm surprised your Mag LED out throws this light. Are you sure you got the right one? It should have said 60x on the package.




Yes, I got the right one. It definitely has a cree in it. I can get the hotspot much smaller on the mag. It has such a deep and efficient reflector. I'm sure the Taskforce is brighter, but since the hotspot is bigger than the Mag, it doesn't throw quite as far. It was a fairly unscientific test. I live in the city so I hung out my 6th floor window and pointed both at a warehouse about a block away. As best as I could tell, the Mags hotspot was brighter and more focused. Kind of tough being a flashlight fanatic while living downtown.


----------



## JermsMalibu (Feb 8, 2009)

holm0299 - I was kind of dissapointed in the throw of my TF 2C as well until I read on here about taking off the washer that sits on the LED. I took that off and my hotspot got much smaller since the LED sits deeper into the optic, and it throws REALLY well now. So if you haven't tried that....do it. I like it a lot better now and that little washer will NEVER go back on there.


----------



## Grog (Feb 8, 2009)

captainKrunch said:


> I won't buy a flashlight that takes C batteries. C batteries just don't go with anything.




Put AAs in it then :laughing:



But really, I lived in a hurricane area from 91-99 and one thing I noticed is that C batteries were around after the Ds have sold out. Hopefully people would have enough gear stocked up ahead of time but we all know that's not how things really are.


----------



## holm0299 (Feb 9, 2009)

JermsMalibu said:


> holm0299 - I was kind of dissapointed in the throw of my TF 2C as well until I read on here about taking off the washer that sits on the LED. I took that off and my hotspot got much smaller since the LED sits deeper into the optic, and it throws REALLY well now. So if you haven't tried that....do it. I like it a lot better now and that little washer will NEVER go back on there.



can you show me where that is? I can't seem to find the description (link). I would be interested in trying that, as long as it's not too difficult.


----------



## Richie086 (Feb 9, 2009)

Tried to purchase one today but my Lowes only had the 30+ version and no 60+ packaging versions to be found. I'll try another time. I'm curious to see how it compares to my Dorcy 220 lumen running with my new Elite 1500 mAh Ni-MH batteries or my Husky 2D on fresh Energizers.


----------



## JermsMalibu (Feb 9, 2009)

Hello holm0299, I can't find the exact post(s) that talked about removing the washer (some of them called it an o-ring) right now. I'm about to head out but I can search more for you when I get back if needed. I'm pretty sure it was somewhere in the last 4-5 pages of the "part 2" thread about this light.
You could always try it yourself real quick since it's really easy to take on and off. All you have to do is unscrew the part of the bezel that holds the optic in in order to show the LED. Then you just pull the little washer off (mine is clear plastic with some stickiness on the underside to hold it to the LED). Just pull it off and screw the bezel back on. If you don't like what happens to the beam, just put the little washer back on. Anywho, I'll check back later.

P.S. The link to "part 2" is in the first post of this thread.

Edited to add:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/182082&page=10 - post #286 and down a few. Post #288 said his hotspot is smaller and it throws better with the o-ring in but mine is the exact opposite. I know I read about that in a few other places too but there's no need reading all of them. 
Also, from reading you'll find that you can bend the positive spring (in the head of the light) to allow AAs to work in it (with C adapters that is). You just have to bend part of the spring so that the big gaping hole in the middle of the spring is gone or has part of the spring going through the middle of it.


----------



## JAS (Jul 20, 2009)

I bought a couple of these a while back for my sons. I happened to be in the kitchen a few minutes ago and I am still impressed by the output. Are these still available? Also, have they been surpassed by anything of a similar price and availability with better throw and/or higher lumen putput?


----------



## alohanole (Jul 21, 2009)

I just went to my local store and they had about 6 of them in stock. They were on clearance to boot! $24.87 is the reduced price.

My 2-year old luxeon version quit working (bad tailcap switch), and I was too happy to trade it in on one of the upgraded models...lifetime warranty!

:twothumbs


----------



## tvman (Jul 22, 2009)

They have been $24.xx for at least 3 or 4 months at my local. I have been waiting for them to drop to $20 or below and pickup a couple more.


----------



## 1979lee (Dec 30, 2009)

I went and picked up one of these today, I Am NOT Impressed.
I expected 150 lumemns to be brighter that my 120 lum light
http://www.ricksswords.com/custom/cart/edit.asp?p=125155
I got this led fl at my local county fair in sept, its 120lm and a Hell of a lot brighter.
do yall think i got a bad light?

is says 60X and its got the white cree led,

BEam Shots Task force then my other 120lm led



 

 
Free Image Hosting by ImageBam.com


----------



## JHCANDLEPOWER (Jun 24, 2010)

Digging up an old thread....

While looking to add an HID to my collection, I came across some descriptions of multi-LED lights closing in on HID (i.e. Olight SR90). Other than the Q5 swap, has anyone tried these multi-LED or any newer/brighter emitters than the Q5? My wife really likes the size of this 2C but it now pales in comparison to the newer models throwing 600 lumens. 

Thank you


----------



## Carpe Lux (Jun 30, 2010)

I'm on my second one and will probably return it. For the price, it was pretty good as a bike headlight, but it stopped working after a couple of months. I took it back with the original box (no receipt) and Lowe's gave me a new one. but this one won't run on the exact same rechargeables I'd used on the first one. Just not good enough to mess around with it anymore. however, I'm real happy with Lowe's customer service.
Score: 1 for Lowe's, 0 for the light.


----------



## moodysj (Jan 9, 2012)

It's interesting that the packaging has been changed and the light output is now advertised at 120 lumens, less than originally advertised.


----------



## marinemaster (Jan 9, 2012)

I noticed that also is now about $21


----------



## edpmis02 (Jan 9, 2012)

I returned one the day after I bought it. Used it only a few minutes. (After all the glowing talk about how wonderful it was for the price).


----------



## Monocrom (Jan 11, 2012)

I use mine almost nightly around the home after getting it back when this topic began. The 2C batteries rattle just the tiniest bit. A few dark rings in the beam. But no artifacts. I've only changed batteries once since I began using it. 

I'd buy one again, and recommend it to anyone looking for an LED beater that they can use around the house.


----------

